# Robo hamsters



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Anyone got any information I should know about them? Am completely new to the species as I've always had syrians and russians

They do eat the same bog standard hamster food right? They are just so tiny!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Home - Roborovski Hamsters

This might help


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

All I know about them is that they shouldn't have sugary foods as they're prone to diabetes, and I think I remember something about them not being allowed sunflower seeds? Can't remember the reason though.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Snippet said:


> All I know about them is that they shouldn't have sugary foods as they're prone to diabetes, and I think I remember something about them not being allowed sunflower seeds? Can't remember the reason though.


 Sunflower seeds and peanuts as a treat, they are very fattening.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

ceretrea said:


> Sunflower seeds and peanuts as a treat, they are very fattening.


It might of been that they weren't supposed to have them as part of their every day mix then.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Home - Roborovski Hamsters
> 
> This might help


Thanks, very useful site! Especially the feeding topic 



Snippet said:


> All I know about them is that they shouldn't have sugary foods as they're prone to diabetes, and I think I remember something about them not being allowed sunflower seeds? Can't remember the reason though.


They can, but very very small amounts which is a pain as most muesli has them in it


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

$hAzZa said:


> They can, but very very small amounts which is a pain as most muesli has them in it


Well you'll have lots of fun picking them out then  Unless you feed a pelleted food?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

$hAzZa said:


> Thanks, very useful site! Especially the feeding topic
> 
> They can, but very very small amounts which is a pain as most muesli has them in it


Best get picking then :lol:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

they have lots of energy so make sure they have a good wheel. mine used to be on it for most of the night


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Best get picking then :lol:


I might consider paying my dad to go through the whole bag while I lark about on facebook


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

manic rose said:


> they have lots of energy so make sure they have a good wheel. mine used to be on it for most of the night


I'm all too aware of their energy, speedy little buggers! Got them a normal wheel and silent spinner. Gonna be fun to watch tonight :laugh:


----------



## scampi007 (May 6, 2011)

I have had two robos we brought them from the same cage at just for pets.
Fudge and treacle.

They lived together for about two months until they started to fight. so we split them up. And lived very happly.

Fudge use to bung his tubes up with wood chipping every night.

fudge only lived for about 8 months.

but treacle is still with us he is nearly 2 and a half years old.
which is really good age.

Start handling when asap. try putting a little food on your flat palm in the cage. and wait for several minutes do this everyday. so they can get use to you. They do nip but not so it bleeds like syrains.

Get a small flying saucer and ball because they love to run. and if they escape from the cage good luck. because they can move very fast. they may be tiny but boy they move.

also a sand bath. it keeps there fur lovely looking.

They are great entertainment to watch.

scampi007


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

scampi007 said:


> I have had two robos we brought them from the same cage at just for pets.
> Fudge and treacle.
> 
> They lived together for about two months until they started to fight. so we split them up. And lived very happly.
> ...


Oops, meant to say a silent spinner and flying saucer. They are great, arnt they? Love watching them spin off it, as cruel as it sounds :lol:

And I'm going to try taming sessions in the bath tub once they have my full trust of my hand in the cage

And the new ZZ2 I'm getting has a fitted trough so I can put the sand in there which is useful. My previous dwarfies loved their sand baths too

I've heard a lot of stories of robo split ups which is worrying. Hopefully the bigger cage and more toys will solve the problem x


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

$hAzZa said:


> And I'm going to try taming sessions in the bath tub once they have my full trust of my hand in the cage


Just a quick reminder (tell me to shut up if ya like ) but make sure you put the plug in when you tame in the bath, as I have heard of lil hammies disappearing down the plughole


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Just a quick reminder (tell me to shut up if ya like ) but make sure you put the plug in when you tame in the bath, as I have heard of lil hammies disappearing down the plughole


:lol: I told my mum what I plan to do and the first thing she visioned was 3 robos plunging down the hole. 

Will put in the plug and shut the door from the lurking moggies


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

$hAzZa said:


> :lol: I told my mum what I plan to do and the first thing she visioned was 3 robos plunging down the hole.
> 
> Will put in the plug and shut the door from the lurking moggies


:thumbup: sounds like a plan


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Snippet said:


> All I know about them is that they shouldn't have sugary foods as they're prone to diabetes, and I think I remember something about them not being allowed sunflower seeds? Can't remember the reason though.


thats campbells and campbells/ww hybrids not robos :lol:

you dont need to pick all the seeds out a mix for robos

they are speedy little things, and can be tricky to handle, they are also VERY good at escaping, and can slip through the tiniest of gaps

they are social animals and do best in groups or colanies, you will need one of everything (wheel, water bottle, house ect) for each hamster, and you are best scatter feeding rather then feeding in a dish

you will also need a large flat single level cage, no shelves or levels


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

scampi007 said:


> They lived together for about two months until they started to fight. so we split them up. And lived very happly.


mine fought too once they got older. was sad to have to split them up but poor amy was getting a bald spot where may had pulled her fur out. didnt think they would fight as they were from the same litter


----------

